
 University of reddit - Explore any subject that interests you - playhard
http://blog.reddit.com/2012/08/university-of-reddit-explore-any.html
======
tadruj
Awesome crowdsourced teaching. I just tried the 3D Art class and it's great. I
especially like community postings of their 3D work. One passionate bunch.

------
DigitalSea
Wow, this is great. I am surprised that it's built using PHP, however I love
PHP and am just glad such an awesome resource exists.

